# Removing DOT window stickers on glass



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

They are etched in. Not stickers.

To remove them… You have to remove material. Probably by patience and wet sanding with some sort of silicon carbide paper. Followed by a lot of polishing. Not for the faint of heart but it can be done.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

Please take time to introduce yourself in the new member introduce section and read this:









CruzeTalk Forum Guidelines and Rules


CruzeTalk Forum Guidelines and Rules The staff has come up with a set of rules that we believe will maintain a peaceful and positive environment. Be courteous and polite. The CruzeTalk staff have zero tolerance for personal attacks, insults, or derogatory comments. If you have a...




www.cruzetalk.com





It's not a good idea to circumvent something that was put there for safety purposes.

I'm going to close this thread as your question has been answered.


----------

